# Boo!



## Alexandra

Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!

This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different. 

So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


----------



## defcon4

Welcome.
Terrain? Hmm....depends on where your wondering takes you. It could be rough in some places.


----------



## mdk

Welcome! Cheers!


----------



## Pogo

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?



Well you look like fun I must say.

Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.

Oh wait...  never mind.  

As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.


----------



## Stratford57

Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.

Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Alexandra said:


> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?



 No running with scissors.

It is strictly verbotten.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Stratford57 said:


> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? .




Amélie (2001) - IMDb


----------



## Kat




----------



## Hossfly

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


----------



## PK1

Alexandra said:


> before I launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


If you're Russian, or anti-Russian, be careful what you say.
Russia's FSB (KGB successor) is not far away!
.


----------



## Alex.

This is a great place! If you are transgendered people will bend over for you.........backwards that is


----------



## Hossfly

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.


----------



## Alex.

Remember to turn your head and cough when someone disagrees with you.


----------



## phoenyx

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?



Judging by your avatar, I take it you are a fellow fan of Amelie . My youngest sister is probably a bigger fan than I am. As to your query, I agree with defcon4- there are some places I have only glanced at before hurrying along, the entire "taunting arena" at the bottom of the home page being the primary example. In general, I've tended to mainly post in the conspiracy section of forums, but I've found that, in general, women aren't fans of the frequently divisive dialogue in those (I myself get tired of it at times). Right now, I'm spending most of my time in the Economy sub forum, though I'm pretty sure the reason for that has to do with a particular poster there rather then the fact that I'm a huge fan of discussing the economy in general. I'm not sure what your interests are, but judging from your avatar, you may like movies, you may want to check out the review of movies/books.


----------



## Kat

Hossfly said:


> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?
> 
> 
> 
> Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.
Click to expand...




aww now come on..the Doctor is a sweetheart! ♥♥


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Alexandra said:


> So, before I launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


 
Welcome to USMB, Alexandra. I do not think there is any terrain around here that the judicious application of a Cat D11T will not take care of. 634kW of brute force... bring on those immovable objects!


----------



## Alexandra

Pogo said:


> Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.
> 
> Oh wait...  never mind.
> 
> As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.




I like you.



Stratford57 said:


> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.



Others answered before I could on the AV - Amelie has been my online ambassador for quite some time. And no, no Russky heritage I'm aware of. A mutt of many other breeds, though.



Dogmaphobe said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb
Click to expand...


**nod nod**



PK1 said:


> If you're Russian, or anti-Russian, be careful what you say.
> Russia's FSB (KGB successor) is not far away!
> .



But Trump trusts Putin, so I do too! [/sarcasm]




Alex. said:


> Remember to turn your head and cough when someone disagrees with you.



But my germs are lovely and make people smarter.



phoenyx said:


> Judging by your avatar, I take it you are a fellow fan of Amelie . My youngest sister is probably a bigger fan than I am. As to your query, I agree with defcon4- there are some places I have only glanced at before hurrying along, the entire "taunting arena" at the bottom of the home page being the primary example. In general, I've tended to mainly post in the conspiracy section of forums, but I've found that, in general, women aren't fans of the frequently divisive dialogue in those (I myself get tired of it at times). Right now, I'm spending most of my time in the Economy sub forum, though I'm pretty sure the reason for that has to do with a particular poster there rather then the fact that I'm a huge fan of discussing the economy in general. I'm not sure what your interests are, but judging from your avatar, you may like movies, you may want to check out the review of movies/books.



I'm definitely not one to shy away from flames or divisive dialogue, as long as it's pithy. Conspiracy forums.... we'll see. Thank you for the links and breakdown of your haunts! And yes, I do like movies quite a bit.


----------



## Pogo

Stratford57 said:


> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.



Mais non, elle est française.


----------



## Alexandra

Hossfly said:


> Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.



Uh-oh. I see future trouble brewing with the doc...

Verra informative! Thanky!


----------



## Alex.

Alexandra said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.
> 
> Oh wait...  never mind.
> 
> As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Others answered before I could on the AV - Amelie has been my online ambassador for quite some time. And no, no Russky heritage I'm aware of. A mutt of many other breeds, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **nod nod**
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Russian, or anti-Russian, be careful what you say.
> Russia's FSB (KGB successor) is not far away!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Trump trusts Putin, so I do too! [/sarcasm]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to turn your head and cough when someone disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But my germs are lovely and make people smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your avatar, I take it you are a fellow fan of Amelie . My youngest sister is probably a bigger fan than I am. As to your query, I agree with defcon4- there are some places I have only glanced at before hurrying along, the entire "taunting arena" at the bottom of the home page being the primary example. In general, I've tended to mainly post in the conspiracy section of forums, but I've found that, in general, women aren't fans of the frequently divisive dialogue in those (I myself get tired of it at times). Right now, I'm spending most of my time in the Economy sub forum, though I'm pretty sure the reason for that has to do with a particular poster there rather then the fact that I'm a huge fan of discussing the economy in general. I'm not sure what your interests are, but judging from your avatar, you may like movies, you may want to check out the review of movies/books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not one to shy away from flames or divisive dialogue, as long as it's pithy. Conspiracy forums.... we'll see. Thank you for the links and breakdown of your haunts! And yes, I do like movies quite a bit.
Click to expand...

That is the problem, if you make them smarter the entertainment  value on this board goes down.


----------



## Pogo

Alexandra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. I see future trouble brewing with the doc...
> 
> Verra informative! Thanky!
Click to expand...


Doc's a solid logician. 
Hoss on the other hand is a card -- the Joker.

Then there's Alex..  Brings his own period.  Not sure what to make of that but I treat it as a fermata.


----------



## Kat

Pogo said:


> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. I see future trouble brewing with the doc...
> 
> Verra informative! Thanky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doc's a solid logician.
> Hoss on the other hand is a card -- the Joker.
Click to expand...



And Pogo??? He's kinda sweet too.


----------



## phoenyx

Alex. said:


> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.
> 
> Oh wait...  never mind.
> 
> As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Others answered before I could on the AV - Amelie has been my online ambassador for quite some time. And no, no Russky heritage I'm aware of. A mutt of many other breeds, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **nod nod**
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Russian, or anti-Russian, be careful what you say.
> Russia's FSB (KGB successor) is not far away!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Trump trusts Putin, so I do too! [/sarcasm]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to turn your head and cough when someone disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But my germs are lovely and make people smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your avatar, I take it you are a fellow fan of Amelie . My youngest sister is probably a bigger fan than I am. As to your query, I agree with defcon4- there are some places I have only glanced at before hurrying along, the entire "taunting arena" at the bottom of the home page being the primary example. In general, I've tended to mainly post in the conspiracy section of forums, but I've found that, in general, women aren't fans of the frequently divisive dialogue in those (I myself get tired of it at times). Right now, I'm spending most of my time in the Economy sub forum, though I'm pretty sure the reason for that has to do with a particular poster there rather then the fact that I'm a huge fan of discussing the economy in general. I'm not sure what your interests are, but judging from your avatar, you may like movies, you may want to check out the review of movies/books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not one to shy away from flames or divisive dialogue, as long as it's pithy. Conspiracy forums.... we'll see. Thank you for the links and breakdown of your haunts! And yes, I do like movies quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the problem, if you make them smarter the entertainment  value on this board goes down.
Click to expand...


Pfft. I find nothing more entertaining then an intelligent discussion .


----------



## Alex.

phoenyx said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.
> 
> Oh wait...  never mind.
> 
> As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Others answered before I could on the AV - Amelie has been my online ambassador for quite some time. And no, no Russky heritage I'm aware of. A mutt of many other breeds, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **nod nod**
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Russian, or anti-Russian, be careful what you say.
> Russia's FSB (KGB successor) is not far away!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Trump trusts Putin, so I do too! [/sarcasm]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to turn your head and cough when someone disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But my germs are lovely and make people smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your avatar, I take it you are a fellow fan of Amelie . My youngest sister is probably a bigger fan than I am. As to your query, I agree with defcon4- there are some places I have only glanced at before hurrying along, the entire "taunting arena" at the bottom of the home page being the primary example. In general, I've tended to mainly post in the conspiracy section of forums, but I've found that, in general, women aren't fans of the frequently divisive dialogue in those (I myself get tired of it at times). Right now, I'm spending most of my time in the Economy sub forum, though I'm pretty sure the reason for that has to do with a particular poster there rather then the fact that I'm a huge fan of discussing the economy in general. I'm not sure what your interests are, but judging from your avatar, you may like movies, you may want to check out the review of movies/books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not one to shy away from flames or divisive dialogue, as long as it's pithy. Conspiracy forums.... we'll see. Thank you for the links and breakdown of your haunts! And yes, I do like movies quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the problem, if you make them smarter the entertainment  value on this board goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft. I find nothing more entertaining then an intelligent discussion .
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^
Alexandra see what I mean


----------



## Pogo

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. I see future trouble brewing with the doc...
> 
> Verra informative! Thanky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doc's a solid logician.
> Hoss on the other hand is a card -- the Joker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Pogo??? He's kinda sweet too.
Click to expand...


Aw shux.  I knew I should have added --- Kat's a kool kitty.


----------



## Kat

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. I see future trouble brewing with the doc...
> 
> Verra informative! Thanky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doc's a solid logician.
> Hoss on the other hand is a card -- the Joker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And Pogo??? He's kinda sweet too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw shux.  I knew I should have added --- Kat's a kool kitty.
Click to expand...


----------



## phoenyx

Alex. said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.
> 
> Oh wait...  never mind.
> 
> As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Others answered before I could on the AV - Amelie has been my online ambassador for quite some time. And no, no Russky heritage I'm aware of. A mutt of many other breeds, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **nod nod**
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Russian, or anti-Russian, be careful what you say.
> Russia's FSB (KGB successor) is not far away!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Trump trusts Putin, so I do too! [/sarcasm]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to turn your head and cough when someone disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But my germs are lovely and make people smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your avatar, I take it you are a fellow fan of Amelie . My youngest sister is probably a bigger fan than I am. As to your query, I agree with defcon4- there are some places I have only glanced at before hurrying along, the entire "taunting arena" at the bottom of the home page being the primary example. In general, I've tended to mainly post in the conspiracy section of forums, but I've found that, in general, women aren't fans of the frequently divisive dialogue in those (I myself get tired of it at times). Right now, I'm spending most of my time in the Economy sub forum, though I'm pretty sure the reason for that has to do with a particular poster there rather then the fact that I'm a huge fan of discussing the economy in general. I'm not sure what your interests are, but judging from your avatar, you may like movies, you may want to check out the review of movies/books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not one to shy away from flames or divisive dialogue, as long as it's pithy. Conspiracy forums.... we'll see. Thank you for the links and breakdown of your haunts! And yes, I do like movies quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the problem, if you make them smarter the entertainment  value on this board goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft. I find nothing more entertaining then an intelligent discussion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^
> Alexandra see what I mean
Click to expand...


Very funny . To be fair, the non intelligent kind can be entertaining, but only briefly. As soon as you start feeling like your in Monty Python's "Argument Clinic" (let alone the department of abuse), it's time to move on ...


----------



## Alex.

phoenyx said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.
> 
> Oh wait...  never mind.
> 
> As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Others answered before I could on the AV - Amelie has been my online ambassador for quite some time. And no, no Russky heritage I'm aware of. A mutt of many other breeds, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **nod nod**
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're Russian, or anti-Russian, be careful what you say.
> Russia's FSB (KGB successor) is not far away!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Trump trusts Putin, so I do too! [/sarcasm]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to turn your head and cough when someone disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But my germs are lovely and make people smarter.
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your avatar, I take it you are a fellow fan of Amelie . My youngest sister is probably a bigger fan than I am. As to your query, I agree with defcon4- there are some places I have only glanced at before hurrying along, the entire "taunting arena" at the bottom of the home page being the primary example. In general, I've tended to mainly post in the conspiracy section of forums, but I've found that, in general, women aren't fans of the frequently divisive dialogue in those (I myself get tired of it at times). Right now, I'm spending most of my time in the Economy sub forum, though I'm pretty sure the reason for that has to do with a particular poster there rather then the fact that I'm a huge fan of discussing the economy in general. I'm not sure what your interests are, but judging from your avatar, you may like movies, you may want to check out the review of movies/books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not one to shy away from flames or divisive dialogue, as long as it's pithy. Conspiracy forums.... we'll see. Thank you for the links and breakdown of your haunts! And yes, I do like movies quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the problem, if you make them smarter the entertainment  value on this board goes down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft. I find nothing more entertaining then an intelligent discussion .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^
> Alexandra see what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very funny . To be fair, the non intelligent kind can be entertaining, but only briefly. As soon as you start feeling like your in Monty Python's "Argument Clinic" (let alone the department of abuse), it's time to move on ...
Click to expand...

This place is a goof,   lots of fun, silly stuff and serious talk


----------



## Ridgerunner

Alexandra , Left no trail or indication of political leanings... Hmmmm, a lady of mystery... Very clever on the whole. Possible sense of humor which will be necessary to endure any length of time. You will find the members without a sense of humor very dry and will want to avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Alexandra , Left no trail or indication of political leanings... Hmmmm, a lady of mystery... Very clever on the whole. Possible sense of humor which will be necessary to endure any length of time. You will find the members without a sense of humor very dry and will want to avoid them if at all possible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84442



Oh I think she left an indication.  Clearly she's one of "us".
You know --- "us".


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said: ↑
Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.

Oh wait... never mind.

As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.




Alexandra said:
I like you.

Just because she is being nice to you pogo does not mean she drinks from the same well you drink from and clearly that is not or are there any other indications of political leanings... Like I already stated "a lady of mystery"...


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said: ↑
> Let's see... pointers.... bring many hip boots, and don't trust anyone who posts in this thread.
> 
> Oh wait... never mind.
> 
> As far as the terrain, it tends to jump off the terracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> I like you.
> 
> Just because she is being nice to you pogo does not mean she drinks from the same well you drink from and clearly that is not or are there any other indications of political leanings... Like I already stated "a lady of mystery"...



That's uh... not what I meant at all.  Not even close.
I refer to the relentless binarybot mentality here that invariably degrades to the hunkering build-a-fort mentality of the two camps, the "us" and the "them".  The whole Eliminationist mindset.

You'll notice I never specified which is which, or who is who.  Because it doesn't matter.  The fact of fatal binary thinking is the whole point of the comment.  You're relatively new here yourself, maybe you haven't noticed.  Yet.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


> Oh I think she left an indication. Clearly she's one of "us".
> You know --- "us".





Pogo said:


> That's uh... not what I meant at all. Not even close.
> I refer to the relentless binarybot mentality here that invariably degrades to the hunkering build-a-fort mentality of the two camps, the "us" and the "them". The whole Eliminationist mindset.
> 
> You'll notice I never specified which is which, or who is who. Because it doesn't matter. The fact of fatal binary thinking is the whole point of the comment. You're relatively new here yourself, maybe you haven't noticed. Yet.



All I know is I came into a quasi-neutral OP hoping to extend  a welcome to a new poster. I extended the welcome, made a couple of observations and left thinking I had done a good deed. But nooo, another member who reads like they may be PWI comes along and wants to flex his mental muscles and impress the new poster. Do you feel like you have accomplished anything worthwhile?

Also you can take your binarybot mentality and elilminationist mindset bullshit and make firewood out of it... And as far as my length of time here at USMB is irrelevant, you on the hand who is averaging 40 posts a day should maybe take a vacay... Possibly enjoy some time in South Carolina...


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think she left an indication. Clearly she's one of "us".
> You know --- "us".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's uh... not what I meant at all. Not even close.
> I refer to the relentless binarybot mentality here that invariably degrades to the hunkering build-a-fort mentality of the two camps, the "us" and the "them". The whole Eliminationist mindset.
> 
> You'll notice I never specified which is which, or who is who. Because it doesn't matter. The fact of fatal binary thinking is the whole point of the comment. You're relatively new here yourself, maybe you haven't noticed. Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I came into a quasi-neutral OP hoping to extend  a welcome to a new poster. I extended the welcome, made a couple of observations and left thinking I had done a good deed. But nooo, another member who reads like they may be PWI comes along and wants to flex his mental muscles and impress the new poster. Do you feel like you have accomplished anything worthwhile?
> 
> Also you can take your binarybot mentality and elilminationist mindset bullshit and make firewood out of it... And as far as my length of time here at USMB is irrelevant, you on the hand who is averaging 40 posts a day should maybe take a vacay... Possibly enjoy some time in South Carolina...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


>



That is all you got? Put down the bottle pogo and go lay down... Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## yiostheoy

mdk said:


> Welcome! Cheers!


Alexandra note that mdk is quite smart although nobody thinks so.

He is a diamond in the rough.


----------



## yiostheoy

There are 3 rules here only, and I can only remember one of them -- no attacks on yo' momma or yo' daddy or any other family members -- that's one of them.

There are two more but I can remember what they are.


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all you got? Put down the bottle pogo and go lay down... Tomorrow is another day...
Click to expand...


Look, you didn't get my sardonic wit, so I explained it.  Quit whining and find the fucking big boy pants.

Dayum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> There are 3 rules here only, and I can only remember one of them -- no attacks on yo' momma or yo' daddy or any other family members -- that's one of them.
> 
> There are two more but I can remember what they are.



*"There are two more but I can remember what they are."*

Yes one of them is about not accusing people of being child molesters and paedophiles.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

This is ZONE 1. Follow the rules for this area or risk being infracted. 

Thread has been cleaned. Anything after this post WILL be dealt with by the mods at our discretion.


----------



## phoenyx

Pogo said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais non, elle est française.
Click to expand...


How would you know ;-)?


----------



## phoenyx

Ridgerunner said:


> Alexandra , Left no trail or indication of political leanings... Hmmmm, a lady of mystery...



Actually, she has left some:


Alexandra said:


> But Trump trusts Putin, so I do too! [/sarcasm]



So clearly not a Trump fan.

There's also this:


Alexandra said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that you never say anything derogatory about Obama or Hilliary or the Doctor will jump on you like a frog on a Junebug. And never, never, never argue with the Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. I see future trouble brewing with the doc...
Click to expand...


Suggesting she's not an unconditional fan of either Obama or Hillary either.

Like Alexandra, I've also seen and liked the film Amelie. Based on its theme of what might be called seeing the beauty in everyone, I think she just might be a Bernie fan . Ofcourse, now that he's out of the running, she may opt for Hillary, if only to stop Trump. Or she might be like me and go for Jill Stein despite her having around 0% chance of winning the election. I'm getting into a lot of 'mights' here. Clearly, there is still some mystery left ;-)...


----------



## yiostheoy

My mistake.


----------



## Pogo

phoenyx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais non, elle est française.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know ;-)?
Click to expand...


The avatar.  In the same way I'm "Portuguese" -- in spirit.

I figure people choose an avi to represent what they want to project.  Which makes WelfareQueen kind of a weird guy.


----------



## Alexandra

Just an intro thread so far, and already a few firecrackers are going off! *cackle* Oh, I'm going to like it here. 

Perhaps I should kill the suspense already. 

I'm neither Republican nor Democrat. Not Green, Libertarian, Socialist, etc.  I'm Independent, and have been since reaching that magical voting age in 1992. Conservatives who get to know me dislike how godless and liberal I am, and leftists who get to know me dislike that some of my positions are decidedly right-wing. I loathe political correctness. They say you either love Trump or hate him. As usual, I break with the norm and have mixed feelings about Trump... but I'll end up voting for him because my feelings about another Clinton White House aren't mixed at all. 

I hope that provides a little more context for the time being.


----------



## Hossfly

Alexandra said:


> Just an intro thread so far, and already a few firecrackers are going off! *cackle* Oh, I'm going to like it here.
> 
> Perhaps I should kill the suspense already.
> 
> I'm neither Republican nor Democrat. Not Green, Libertarian, Socialist, etc.  I'm Independent, and have been since reaching that magical voting age in 1992. Conservatives who get to know me dislike how godless and liberal I am, and leftists who get to know me dislike that some of my positions are decidedly right-wing. I loathe political correctness. They say you either love Trump or hate him. As usual, I break with the norm and have mixed feelings about Trump... but I'll end up voting for him because my feelings about another Clinton White House aren't mixed at all.
> 
> I hope that provides a little more context for the time being.


----------



## Moonglow

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


Some mole hills are really mountains...


----------



## Alex.

Alexandra said:


> Just an intro thread so far, and already a few firecrackers are going off! *cackle* Oh, I'm going to like it here.
> 
> Perhaps I should kill the suspense already.
> 
> I'm neither Republican nor Democrat. Not Green, Libertarian, Socialist, etc.  I'm Independent, and have been since reaching that magical voting age in 1992. Conservatives who get to know me dislike how godless and liberal I am, and leftists who get to know me dislike that some of my positions are decidedly right-wing. I loathe political correctness. They say you either love Trump or hate him. As usual, I break with the norm and have mixed feelings about Trump... but I'll end up voting for him because my feelings about another Clinton White House aren't mixed at all.
> 
> I hope that provides a little more context for the time being.


I am going to take a dump with Trump as well. Hope he will be a good president


----------



## Alexandra

Alex. said:


> I am going to take a dump with Trump as well. Hope he will be a good president



That would be nice. If he's terrible, though, and gets impeached, he'll at least leave office. Clinton wouldn't.


----------



## Alex.

Alexandra said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take a dump with Trump as well. Hope he will be a good president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice. If he's terrible, though, and gets impeached, he'll at least leave office. Clinton wouldn't.
Click to expand...

That happened with Bill and he would not abandon his  orifice.  So I do agree with you.


----------



## Pogo

Alexandra said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take a dump with Trump as well. Hope he will be a good president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice. If he's terrible, though, and gets impeached, he'll at least leave office. Clinton wouldn't.
Click to expand...


Actually I don't think he would, since that would be like a bankruptcy which he still can't admit ever happened.  He lives on the river DeNial, totally.  He'd prolly just sue the House of Reps.

There's much to say obviously but this isn't the place.  We're still in the Intro room.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Alexandra said:


> I hope that provides a little more context for the time being



Marry me!


----------



## PK1

Alex. said:


> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take a dump with Trump as well. Hope he will be a good president
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice. If he's terrible, though, and gets impeached, he'll at least leave office. Clinton wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happened with Bill and he would not abandon his  orifice.  So I do agree with you.
Click to expand...

Abandon? Would have been stupid.
The Senate acquitted Clinton.
.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that provides a little more context for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marry me!
Click to expand...


You're just a male slut


----------



## Ridgerunner

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You're just a male slut



I am easy, but I'm not cheap...


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.

This place is great!

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Alexandra

Damaged Eagle said:


> Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.
> 
> This place is great!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



Creampuffs, all.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Alexandra said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.
> 
> This place is great!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creampuffs, all.
Click to expand...







But FUN!

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?



  Terrain....hmmm....front and rear lockers with some low range axles and some 37's.....


----------



## HUGGY

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?



Sure... On the subject of "terrain".. You may find many here that would have you believe that they trudged through the snow uphill both ways to school every day but we know that these individuals were home schooled and never actually received an accredited education.  Don't let them discourage your bright spirit.

It is good to have you on board.  The more fun we make of religion the better.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pogo

Alexandra said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.
> 
> This place is great!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creampuffs, all.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  Yum! 
I'm partial to Hammantaschen but appreciate the gesture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









uh -- where are they?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.
> 
> This place is great!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creampuffs, all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Yum!
> I'm partial to Hammantaschen but appreciate the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh -- where are they?
Click to expand...



*"uh -- where are they? "
*
You're too late ogo, I already ate them all 

This is for you


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.
> 
> This place is great!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creampuffs, all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Yum!
> I'm partial to Hammantaschen but appreciate the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh -- where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"uh -- where are they? "
> *
> You're too late ogo, I already ate them all
> 
> This is for you
Click to expand...



Ick.  You prolly put ketchup on 'em too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.
> 
> This place is great!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creampuffs, all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Yum!
> I'm partial to Hammantaschen but appreciate the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh -- where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"uh -- where are they? "
> *
> You're too late ogo, I already ate them all
> 
> This is for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ick.  You prolly put ketchup on 'em too.
Click to expand...


Or Mayonnaise


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!! Don't let any of these guys scare you.
> 
> This place is great!
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creampuffs, all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Yum!
> I'm partial to Hammantaschen but appreciate the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh -- where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"uh -- where are they? "
> *
> You're too late ogo, I already ate them all
> 
> This is for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ick.  You prolly put ketchup on 'em too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Mayonnaise
Click to expand...


2B honest, perfectly honest .....

--- I would totally pick up and move to Germany just for the cookies.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Or Mayonnaise



MMmmm... Mayonnaise on my Pommes Frites...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?



Busy yes, good for debate.... well.... if you like to talk to insulters, maybe. I find it hard to hold a debate with anyone for more than a few minutes without it descending into nonsense.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Dogmaphobe said:


> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No running with scissors.
> 
> It is strictly verbotten.
Click to expand...


Also banning things is verbotten too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creampuffs, all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Yum!
> I'm partial to Hammantaschen but appreciate the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh -- where are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"uh -- where are they? "
> *
> You're too late ogo, I already ate them all
> 
> This is for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ick.  You prolly put ketchup on 'em too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Mayonnaise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2B honest, perfectly honest .....
> 
> --- I would totally pick up and move to Germany just for the cookies.
Click to expand...


You're welcome next door across the border, we have plenty of room for you


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Yum!
> I'm partial to Hammantaschen but appreciate the gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh -- where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"uh -- where are they? "
> *
> You're too late ogo, I already ate them all
> 
> This is for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ick.  You prolly put ketchup on 'em too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Mayonnaise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2B honest, perfectly honest .....
> 
> --- I would totally pick up and move to Germany just for the cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome next door across the border, we have plenty of room for you
Click to expand...


Oh good.  I can teach Germans to speak Arabic.  That's always fun.  And they're good at it 'cuz it's guttural.


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Mayonnaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMmmm... Mayonnaise on my Pommes Frites...
Click to expand...



Ew.  La moutarde, rien d'autre


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"uh -- where are they? "
> *
> You're too late ogo, I already ate them all
> 
> This is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick.  You prolly put ketchup on 'em too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Mayonnaise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2B honest, perfectly honest .....
> 
> --- I would totally pick up and move to Germany just for the cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome next door across the border, we have plenty of room for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good.  I can teach Germans to speak Arabic.  That's always fun.  And they're good at it 'cuz it's guttural.
Click to expand...


I have no desire to speak Arabic, but I'll share our stash of Käsekrainer with you, a type of Brühwurst with cheese in.

I know how strange you are with food, but surely you'd like Käsekrainer?






In Bad Ischl, Oberösterreich there's Konditorei Zauner also.

Cafe Konditorei und Onlineshop Zauner - Bad Ischl

Café Esplanade


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ick.  You prolly put ketchup on 'em too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Mayonnaise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2B honest, perfectly honest .....
> 
> --- I would totally pick up and move to Germany just for the cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome next door across the border, we have plenty of room for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good.  I can teach Germans to speak Arabic.  That's always fun.  And they're good at it 'cuz it's guttural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no desire to speak Arabic, but I'll share our stash of Käsekrainer with you, a type of Brühwurst with cheese in.
> 
> I know how strange you are with food, but surely you'd like Käsekrainer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bad Ischl, Oberösterreich there's Konditorei Zauner also.
> 
> Cafe Konditorei und Onlineshop Zauner - Bad Ischl
> 
> Café Esplanade
Click to expand...


I'll try anything once.  It's gotta be better than horse.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Mayonnaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2B honest, perfectly honest .....
> 
> --- I would totally pick up and move to Germany just for the cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome next door across the border, we have plenty of room for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good.  I can teach Germans to speak Arabic.  That's always fun.  And they're good at it 'cuz it's guttural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no desire to speak Arabic, but I'll share our stash of Käsekrainer with you, a type of Brühwurst with cheese in.
> 
> I know how strange you are with food, but surely you'd like Käsekrainer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bad Ischl, Oberösterreich there's Konditorei Zauner also.
> 
> Cafe Konditorei und Onlineshop Zauner - Bad Ischl
> 
> Café Esplanade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll try anything once.  It's gotta be better than horse.
Click to expand...


No, no horse, how could people eat Mr. Ed?


----------



## The Professor

Hoo!

Sorry, wrong thread.  Thought this was "Word Association."

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre



More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Professor said:


> Hoo!
> 
> Sorry, wrong thread.  Thought this was "Word Association."
> 
> Welcome aboard.



*"Hoo!

Sorry, wrong thread.  Thought this was "Word Association."*

It's all the fault of Pogo and Ridgerunner, those boys have got sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much to answer for 

I'm just an innocent girl, being lead astray again


----------



## Ridgerunner

What can I say... Women have ALWAYS been my downfall...  

Lucy don't worry to much about the The Professor , as he/she is probably looking for "safe place" to cower in from a mean person...


----------



## Alex.

PK1 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to take a dump with Trump as well. Hope he will be a good president
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice. If he's terrible, though, and gets impeached, he'll at least leave office. Clinton wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happened with Bill and he would not abandon his  orifice.  So I do agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abandon? Would have been stupid.
> The Senate acquitted Clinton.
> .
Click to expand...

^^^^
Alexandra another example of what I was talking about.


here  Boo!


----------



## Pogo

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
Click to expand...


Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.  

Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoo!
> 
> Sorry, wrong thread.  Thought this was "Word Association."
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hoo!
> 
> Sorry, wrong thread.  Thought this was "Word Association."*
> 
> It's all the fault of Pogo and Ridgerunner, those boys have got sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much to answer for
> 
> I'm just an innocent girl, being lead astray again
Click to expand...


Oh right, Fräulein Chocolate-Sauce-on-Spaghetti.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
Click to expand...


The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.






This is a Dijon with the bird seed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoo!
> 
> Sorry, wrong thread.  Thought this was "Word Association."
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hoo!
> 
> Sorry, wrong thread.  Thought this was "Word Association."*
> 
> It's all the fault of Pogo and Ridgerunner, those boys have got sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much to answer for
> 
> I'm just an innocent girl, being lead astray again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right, Fräulein Chocolate-Sauce-on-Spaghetti.
Click to expand...


My eating habits are normal again now, although the other day I put some hot fudge sauce on Salmon en Papillote and it was very nice


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
Click to expand...


It's good stuff.   

Wanna tell the class how you know what bird seed tastes like?

You could post it here, or just send a ----------- tweet.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pogo said:


> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".



Seems to me if I did call you "crazed", we would end up in a pissin' match over something as trival as mustard for 15 or 20 posts... Does not seem worth it, just because you did not catch my sardonic wit...

Remind me sometime to avail you of story about the first time I was in London in the shadow of the Unilever Corp. Where there was a street vendor selling different kinds of Mayonnaise. 8 different kinds...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good stuff.
> 
> Wanna tell the class how you know what bird seed tastes like?
> 
> You could post it here, or just send a ----------- tweet.
Click to expand...


What does bird seed taste like? It tastes like this Senf.






I prefer this, anything with honey in I like.






Um, the above is nice with this, well it was when my eating habits were um, ecletic


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me if I did call you "crazed", we would end up in a pissin' match over something as trival as mustard for 15 or 20 posts... Does not seem worth it, just because you did not catch my sardonic wit...
> 
> Remind me sometime to avail you of story about the first time I was in London in the shadow of the Unilever Corp. Where there was a street vendor selling different kinds of Mayonnaise. 8 different kinds...
Click to expand...


You two, stop this , this is an order, you will obey, all resistance is futile.


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome newb!


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good stuff.
> 
> Wanna tell the class how you know what bird seed tastes like?
> 
> You could post it here, or just send a ----------- tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does bird seed taste like? It tastes like this Senf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this, anything with honey in I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the above is nice with this, well it was when my eating habits were um, ecletic
Click to expand...


I'm not seeing any chocolate syrup!


----------



## MeBelle

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
Click to expand...

That's not mus*turd* - that's what you find in a baby diaper.


----------



## Pogo

MeBelle said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not mus*turd* - that's what you find in a baby diaper.
Click to expand...


Whoops --- that could be the "chocolate syrup"...

Hey Oosie -- you might wanna hold off on the spaghetti....


----------



## MeBelle

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
Click to expand...



♥ MY  kind of mustard!


----------



## MeBelle

Pogo said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not mus*turd* - that's what you find in a baby diaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops --- that could be the "chocolate syrup"...
> 
> Hey Oosie -- you might wanna hold off on the spaghetti....
Click to expand...


They don't smell the same!


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. La moutarde, rien d'autre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely that gawd awful new liberal mustard no doubt...
> 
> View attachment 84770
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I'll never forget the first time I went to Dijon.  Not only did I see my first articulated bus but there was a street vendor there selling different kinds of mustard.  SEVENTY different kinds.
> 
> Somehow, call me crazed, it never occurred to me to axe if he was a "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst is the one with the seeds in, tastes like bird seed. This is one of the bird seeds, not a Dijon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Dijon with the bird seed.
Click to expand...


With bird seed?  I thought it was mustard seeds?


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


_Welcome to USMB. Pointers? Avoid anyone with a clown avatar like airborne herpes._


----------



## Judicial review

Debate? We dont debate, but we do fuck.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Alexandra said:


> Greetings, fellow forum dwellers!
> 
> This looks like a busy set of boards with a lot of potential for good debate, which I love. It's my first time stepping into a new forum in **eek** longer than a decade, but the place I used to post has really deteriorated so I'm trying someplace different.
> 
> So, before I  launch into topics, is there anyone willing to give me a few pointers about the terrain?


Walk softly, carry a big stick. Body armor down the hall to the right. Just past safe spaces and hells kitchen.

Do you or have you contributed to the deterioration of the previous forum from which you came?

Welcome and have fun.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Stratford57 said:


> Welcome, Alexandra. We all hope you'll enjoy this forum. And we're sure you'll find people, whom you'll enjoy and who'll enjoy you.
> 
> Nice looking girl at your avatar, is it you? Are you Russian? At least your name is.


Sit BooBoo sit.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 rules here only, and I can only remember one of them -- no attacks on yo' momma or yo' daddy or any other family members -- that's one of them.
> 
> There are two more but I can remember what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"There are two more but I can remember what they are."*
> 
> Yes one of them is about not accusing people of being child molesters and paedophiles.
Click to expand...

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that provides a little more context for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marry me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just a male slut
Click to expand...

Penalty flag on the play. 

Unnecessary roughness.

Ten yards. First down.

Coach says you're on the bench.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2B honest, perfectly honest .....
> 
> --- I would totally pick up and move to Germany just for the cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome next door across the border, we have plenty of room for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good.  I can teach Germans to speak Arabic.  That's always fun.  And they're good at it 'cuz it's guttural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no desire to speak Arabic, but I'll share our stash of Käsekrainer with you, a type of Brühwurst with cheese in.
> 
> I know how strange you are with food, but surely you'd like Käsekrainer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bad Ischl, Oberösterreich there's Konditorei Zauner also.
> 
> Cafe Konditorei und Onlineshop Zauner - Bad Ischl
> 
> Café Esplanade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll try anything once.  It's gotta be better than horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no horse, how could people eat Mr. Ed?
Click to expand...

With a fork?


----------



## Kat

Judicial review said:


> Debate? We dont debate, but we do fuck.





   Sheesh that was just plain nasty!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Welcome the USMB fun house and your avatar, well this fits...


----------

